# Flea Market info



## marrey25 (Nov 8, 2016)

Just graduated culinary school and i was looking to sell some BBQ at a local flea market/trade days. Has anyone had any experience doing this. What do i need to have set up to do this (ie permits, form, licenses). Any info from anyone with experience in this matter would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Where are you located? That might make it easier for someone to answer your question. I'm sure the laws and regulations are different from country to country, state to state, county to county, and there may be some city-specific rules.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Start at your local health department.  Be nice and let them know you are there to learn what they want.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Google the shows you have your eye on.

Their websites will have all that in the content or the FAQ page.

Like @BrianShaw stated it depends on the events and how popular they are as to what they charge you (most pay off the county after the fact for your convenience lol)

The big 1-2 X per year antique shows will handle everything for you with the best spots going to longtime dealers and food vendors so the sooner you start the closer you will be to "in front center stage" status in 3-5 years.

VERY good money but like anything else to be the best takes a bit of patience /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif.

mimi

The shows will want to see your tax ID and basic health permits when you check in.

m.


----------



## marrey25 (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the info so far guys. BTW my location that im looking at is Mckinney, TX


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Good time to plan for the Round Top spring show (not RoundRock).

10 days of fun in the sun lol.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I want to add...

The weekend events are usually small and you barely break even (to me anyways).

Price of gas and and all, plus you will need to be there (this is a common requirement in the contracts) Friday to prep and cannot break down until Sunday pm.

mimi


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

BBQ in Texas, that will be different. Only kidding, welcome to Cheftalk. I agree with the rest about starting with the health dept. I would also go to the Flea Market and see all the what, where and hows. You need to know if a sink is available for hand washing. You also need to figure out how to wash a dropped utensil. You also need to know whats available for your electrical needs for refrigeration, steam tables, heat lamps and so on. you also need to know " IF your traveling with a towable smoker" where it can be accessible. You also need to know if propane is allowed if serving inside the building, if your thinking of using propane for anything. The Health Dept wants to know, where your preping, Where your storing your food, where your cooking your food, how are you keeping the food hot while traveling to the Flea Mkt. Do all the people handling the food have health permits. That should keep you busy. Get with my friend flipflopgirl for any questions on, how to survive cooking in the hot Texas sun.......Good Luck....ChefBill


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread. I've wanted to to the same thing in NYC. There are a number of "flea markets" - that aren't really flea markets in the traditional sense - that sell all kinds of food. Some are bricks and mortar venues that set up a booth to extend their brand, others are caterers, and others are people like you and me that have some food experience and want to dip their proverbial toes into the food service industry. 

The first thing I need here is a food safety certificate. You take a class, either online or in person, and take a test. At least that's the deal in NYC. Not sure about Tax Id. I haven't got that far yet.

Then you talk to the organizers of the flea, and apply to set up a booth. They will tell you what they need from you by way or certification, licenses, and any other requirements. 

Then you'll probably need to find a commercial kitchen you can rent, as you cannot prep your food at home. You said BBQ. Are you doing the real deal or a quick version with sauce only? Do you have any idea what kind of equipment you will need? 

Go to a flea and ask the vendors where they rent their tents, tables, equipment, if you don't already know. Do some research online. Hang out and talk to the people who are doing it already and pick their brain on how to navigate the municipality in regard to food service for an outdoor booth. And buy their food while you talk to them.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

jake t buds said:


> And buy their food while you talk to them.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

ChefBillyB said:


> BBQ in Texas, that will be different. Only kidding, welcome to Cheftalk. I agree with the rest about starting with the health dept. I would also go to the Flea Market and see all the what, where and hows. You need to know if a sink is available for hand washing. You also need to figure out how to wash a dropped utensil. You also need to know whats available for your electrical needs for refrigeration, steam tables, heat lamps and so on. you also need to know " IF your traveling with a towable smoker" where it can be accessible. You also need to know if propane is allowed if serving inside the building, if your thinking of using propane for anything. The Health Dept wants to know, where your preping, Where your storing your food, where your cooking your food, how are you keeping the food hot while traveling to the Flea Mkt. Do all the people handling the food have health permits. That should keep you busy. Get with my friend flipflopgirl for any questions on, how to survive cooking in the hot Texas sun.......Good Luck....ChefBill


Take the summer off and go live at the beach .

mimi


----------

